# disposing of an old mattress



## ohmyliver (Jul 23, 2010)

I need to get rid of an old mattress, it's not fit to be put on freecyle. The council's waste collection service will collect it on the 29th, but that's way to late for me. 

What would be the cheapest way of getting rid of it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2010)

down the canal in the night


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2010)

cut it into small pieces and flush them down the loo.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 23, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> I need to get rid of an old mattress, it's not fit to be put on freecyle. The council's waste collection service will collect it on the 29th, but that's way to late for me.
> 
> What would be the cheapest way of getting rid of it.


 
What's wrong with the 29th?  Surely you can stash it somewhere for 6 days.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 24, 2010)

Builder's skip in the dead of night?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 24, 2010)

Railway embankment is the traditional place for mattresses to go when they die.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> Builder's skip in the dead of night?



Take this sunken futon and learn to fly (tip)...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 25, 2010)

I actually just found the local recycling council place, and dumped it there. Boring, but true.


----------



## strung out (Jul 26, 2010)

i need to get rid of a bed and mattress before friday. i have no transport... will anyone pick it up for free for me?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

@ OP: Take it to the tip.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i need to get rid of a bed and mattress before friday. i have no transport... will anyone pick it up for free for me?


 


danny la rouge said:


> @ OP: Take it to the tip.


 
Pick up thy bed and walk, to the tip.


----------



## strung out (Jul 26, 2010)

bit big for me to walk to the tip with


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i need to get rid of a bed and mattress before friday. i have no transport... will anyone pick it up for free for me?


 
The council might.


----------



## strung out (Jul 26, 2010)

they charge £15 per collection, but i might have to go for that.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2010)

It's free in Lambeth. You should move here.


----------



## strung out (Jul 26, 2010)

i may do


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2010)

It's free in Southwark too.


----------



## strung out (Jul 26, 2010)

good to know i have lots of options!


----------



## flotsam (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's free in Lambeth. You should move here.


.  That was in July.  It's not free now!

I also am now in need of getting rid of an old mattress and have just looked up the bulky waste collection on the Lambeth Council website:

"To use our bulky waste service it costs:

£20 each time you use the service for up to four separate items or four bags
an additional £5 for each extra item collected."
I researched further and came across this:
"Lambeth are working in partnership with Western Riverside Waste Authority and London Reuse Network to provide an innovative new reuse collection service to give unwanted furniture and household items a new lease of life.
The service, which collects *furniture* and *large electricals* in a good repairable condition, also provides training for local young people aged 16-25 on long-term job seekers allowance."

Fair enough I am all for positive community efforts particularly in the current economic light of 'austerity measures'.  However I cannot afford this cost being a low income earner and I do not own a vehicle to take my old mattress to the waste site.   I feel too that since Lambeth residents have to pay such a substantial council tax should they have to pay extra?

I have had some dealings with a Reuse bicycle project and am slightly perturbed about what is being reused, having been sold a secondhand saddle which in fact turned out to be in a dangerous condition (I came across a poster in another reuse bicycle shop which was promoting the reuse of old bike saddles!).


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

flotsam said:


> . That was in July. It's not free now!


 
My post was in 2010, tbf!

Nice update to the thread though, in case anyone searching gets the wrong idea.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 31, 2012)

just chuck it on the street with a label on it that says "free mattress".


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 31, 2012)

Use the technique Homer Simpson did with the trampoline - just lock it up somewhere outside and someone will steal it. Do people steal stuff in London?

Fly tipping is bad, but then my childhood would have been a bit poorer without the occasional opportunity to bounce on/fall onto an abandoned mattress.


----------



## flotsam (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> My post was in 2010, tbf!
> 
> Nice update to the thread though, in case anyone searching gets the wrong idea.


 
Oops, silly me, I thought it was a bit strange. 
Another quick word about the Reuse bike project - even they are finding it hard to get parts from the waste depot to make up bikes etc.   Junk is sought after!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 31, 2012)

just dump it aroudn the corner from me, up against the wall - everyone else seems to dump their piss stained matresses there each night


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 31, 2012)

Get a few tins of beetroot and pour over the mattress.. Let it soak in..


Leave outside someone else house for the binmen


And then the waiting game


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2012)

''Lambeth are working in partnership with Western Riverside Waste Authority and London Reuse Network to provide an innovative new reuse collection service to give unwanted furniture and household items a new lease of life.
The service, which collects *furniture* and *large electricals* in a good repairable condition, also provides training for local young people aged 16-25 on long-term job seekers allowance."


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ''Lambeth are working in partnership with Western Riverside Waste Authority and London Reuse Network to provide an innovative new reuse collection service to give unwanted furniture and household items a new lease of life.
> The service, which collects *furniture* and *large electricals* in a good repairable condition, also provides training for local young people aged 16-25 on long-term job seekers allowance."


 
Slave labour.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

Yet another well worthwhile post from you, that. Cheers Pickman's. You fucking tool.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> Slave labour.


 
Well quite. I might have a proper look at their site later. It looks like you can phone them direct and I didn't see a charge for collecting. But it does look a bit like we get to pay Lambeth for something that used to be free, Reuse Network get paid to take stuff away for them to sell, then we get to pay again for their staff wages via JSA which is the only wage the young staff get. At best it's all bit Big Fucking Society.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yet another well worthwhile post from you, that. Cheers Pickman's. You fucking tool.


have we argued recently or is it just you're a cunt?


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

It would appear that you are just a fucking waste of space. Did you not read what posted?


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> down the canal in the night


 


Pickman's model said:


>


 
In two years you've not come very far, have you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> Did you not read what posted?


what what posted?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> In two years you've not come very far, have you.


and not very far's still a long way further than you, you daft cunt.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 31, 2012)

Well you can see its friday on urban


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> and not very far's still a long way further than you, you daft cunt.


 
Clearly not. "I know you are but what am I" is about your level, I spose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> Clearly not. "I know you are but what am I" is about your level, I spose.


Returning to my original question, have we argued recently or are you just a cunt? Simple enough question i'd have thought.


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

Read what I posted, you thick fucker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> Read what I posted, you thick fucker.


That tends to support the impression you're just another cunt. Like lock&light but without the thought or charm.


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

Someone makes a valid point about you, but in your head it must be because you've either argued with them previously, or _they_ are a cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yet another well worthwhile post from you, that. Cheers Pickman's. You fucking tool.


That's a valid point?


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

No, I'd say it was someone else's fault. You're right after all.


----------



## flotsam (Sep 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well quite. I might have a proper look at their site later. It looks like you can phone them direct and I didn't see a charge for collecting. But it does look a bit like we get to pay Lambeth for something that used to be free, Reuse Network get paid to take stuff away for them to sell, then we get to pay again for their staff wages via JSA which is the only wage the young staff get. At best it's all bit Big Fucking Society.


 
Very interesting comments on this subject I have started and it seems generally people are not impressed by the Reuse scheme.  However, I did look it up quimcunx on the Lambeth Council website - why would I make this up? ... 

"To use our bulky waste service it costs:

£20 each time you use the service for up to four separate items or four bags
an additional £5 for each extra item collected."


----------



## flotsam (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been investigating other possibilities for disposing of my old mattress.  There are many charities such as the British Heart Foundation shops in Old Kent Road and Acre Lane, Sense in Walworth Road and the Salvation Army who collect from your premises furniture in good condition for free. 
However that does not address the issue about disposing of old bulk items in bad condition.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Adam Norris (Dec 3, 2012)

if you have a good pocket spring mattress, theres an increasingly number of artists look to create art pieces out of the coils. Its worth posting it online as they'll generally pay you some kind of contribution


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 14, 2013)

As we are well in to 2013 I wonder if the Mattri of Walthamstow calendar is reduced.


----------

